# Team names . . . .?



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

PMS'ing from Above...Team 6


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team1:Babes~n~Broadheads
Team2:Chicks With Sticks
Team3:
Team4:
Team5:
Team6MS'ing from Above
Team7:Archery's Angels 
Team8:
Team9:Girls Like Big Racks Too!
Team10:
Team11:
Team12:
Team13:
Team14:Rut-in-Reverse 
Team15: Death By Does
Team16:
Team17:

:thumb::wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hey Trina, team 6 is now known as~~~~PMS'ing From Above!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

team m 16 is does with bows:wink:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

No one from my team will respond.. I don't know what happend to them..TEAM 5 where are you guys??


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Team 10

Rack 'em up!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

I think Team 4 is gonna go with "Fear No Deer".


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey queenie3232, I'm okay with the name Whitetail Women for Team 5. I don't know where Doe_eyes76, I responded to her PM, but haven't heard back from her. Where are you Doe_eyes76??????


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok well team five will be whitetail women then:wink:
Lets knock em dead ladies!!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Team 4 is probably gonna go with...
Team Fear No Deer or Team Shaft 'Em. 
What do ya think Alpinebowoman?


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Lady Hunter said:


> Team 4 is probably gonna go with...
> Team Fear No Deer or Team Shaft 'Em.
> What do ya think Alpinebowoman?


Dang!! I like either one!! Hmmmm......


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

alpinebowoman said:


> Dang!! I like either one!! Hmmmm......


lol shaftem hehehehheheheh:wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> lol shaftem hehehehheheheh:wink:


Ok!!! I think that settles it! Shaft 'Em it is!! 
Ok with you Alpine bowoman?


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

Team 3 should be called MIA since my cohorts seem to be missing in action. I PM'ed both of them with a name suggestion. Either way, I'm elk hunting the OR coast this Saturday. Have fun and good luck y'all!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Lady Hunter said:


> Ok!!! I think that settles it! Shaft 'Em it is!!
> Ok with you Alpine bowoman?


Yup!! That is fine with me!! :wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

alpinebowoman said:


> Yup!! That is fine with me!! :wink:



Cool!!! Team 4 has a name!! "Shaft 'Em"!


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

*Team 8*

Team 8 what is our team name?


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

:lol3:


Lady Hunter said:


> Cool!!! Team 4 has a name!! "Shaft 'Em"!


roflmfao shaft'em thank you ladys i did need that laugh!!!!!!!! lmao


you watch next year the men will have a team named that now roflmao!!!!! ohhh we are bad!(well i know i am anyways !)

:sign10::icon_1_lol:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> :lol3:
> 
> roflmfao shaft'em thank you ladys i did need that laugh!!!!!!!! lmao
> 
> ...


:lol3: Well it takes a the ladies to come up with it!!! 



That is awesome!!!:rofl:


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Team #11 is Backstrap Babes


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Team 5*

OK Whitetail Women it is, cool! Sorry I forgot to check back with you guys sooner! Sometimes it gets chaotic around here with 3 kids. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Team 17 has decided to go with "Halos -N- Horns"


----------

